# Hillbillies Diorama...my very first



## tankysgal

Well guys, this is my first attempt at doing a diorama. Check it out..let me know what you think.

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=44350&page=1


----------



## NUM11BLADE

"Woo Doggie" that's a great looking truck!:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701

Pretty neat , pretty neat !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67

Great job on the weathering. BTW - Did you use "Rust-All" on the truck?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Totally Awesome build! WOW!  

I just picked this kit up last week and your build and dio is truelly an inspiration!
I also love the rug idea! Where did you find the pattern?
The ground with the grass looks so real. You did a GREAT job!

MMM


----------



## xsavoie

Incredible.That picture on the AMT box top would sell a lot more kits.If someone offered resin Hillbilly figures for that truck,then it would indeed be the ultimate Hillbilly truck with your building skills my friend.


----------



## beck

great job !! this really makes want to get one . wonderful ground work , very realistic . 
hb


----------



## SJF

You did a superb job, Mary! The base is just as good as the truck itself. Your pictures make me want to buy the model. Good stuff! :thumbsup: 

Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## tankysgal

Thanks guys for all the comments. Just to answer a few of your questions..
Veedub67..RE: Rust All... I did not use the Rust All product. What i did use is some homemade rust. You can message me for how to do this if intrested.
Elder..RE: Rugs.....This rug is a creation by a man named Robert Blokker. He creates scale products like this for sale. You print them out on printer paper and use as desired..But for this..The pattern was printed on iron on transfer paper..ironed onto a t-shirt..cut to spec..and simply set into place using a white glue mix.
Xsavoie..RE: Resin Figures...I know that Chimneyville Hobbies makes a set of Resin hillbilly figures. However, i recently bought a farmer figure from them and it was one of the worst cast figures i have ever seen...soo good luck.

Thanks again for all the comments..
Mary


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67

tankysgal said:


> I know that Chimneyville Hobbies makes a set of Resin hillbilly figures.


Mary, I emailed them about a year ago asking about the BH figures. They didn't have them in stock at the time. I've lost thier web site and a quick google search didn't find them. Do you have their site? Thanks.

Rob


----------



## tankysgal

Greatmodels.com has them. Here is the info:
ce 6051 Hillbilly Man
ce 6052 Granny Woman
ce 6053 Mountain Girl (limited)
ce 6054 Mountain Boy
All figs are $4.50 and can be found using the manufacturer search under figures and Chimneyville. Hope this helps.


I too was not able to find the Chimneyville Hobbies website..but was told by my LHS you can only order through a distributor now. So the above is a place that i know has them..and as of yesterday..had them in stock..
Mary


----------



## veedubb67

Mary,
Thanks for the link. Too bad they don't have any pictures of the figures.

Rob


----------



## bert model maker

one word, OUTSTANDING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

WOW! Looks like the real thing!


----------



## roadrner

*WoW!*

Great lookin' diorama! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tankysgal

Thanks guys for the comments...Anyone want to know anything ..give me a shout.
Mary


----------



## ClearHooter

Had a couple of questions.
Someone said this was a kit? What kind? What scale?
Excellent job.


----------



## tankysgal

Thanks for the comments. This is the AMT 1/25 Beverly Hillbillies Truck.


----------



## Poseidon

Beautiful work, Mary. You should be proud. Your modeling skills, diorama skills and photography skills are excellent!


----------



## B.Wildered

That is a staggeringly beautiful diorama. :thumbsup:


----------



## tankysgal

Took this dio to the IPMS show in Des Moines..brought home the first place award in the Commercial Vehicle dept...woohoo


----------



## Zombie_61

Oh, great! That's _another_ kit I have to pick up now! :freak: 

Seriously, I wasn't planning to get this kit. But after seeing your build-up, now I have to! Beautiful job Mary! Keep up the good work, and be sure to post photos of some of your other works of art! :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie

Great work! I bought the kit not too long ago and hope to be able to do as fine a job as you have. Love the weathering!


----------



## tankysgal

Thanks guys for all your kind words and comments. Any questions be sure to ask
Mary


----------

